# CostaRican Food?



## Robt (Nov 11, 2004)

Next week I'll be in Costa Rica on the west coast for a shortie. Anyone have any advice on local things to try,  emphasis on local.

I'll be visiting some friends who are transiting on their boat so we'll undoubtably have fresh tuna  but what ashore?  I have no,repeat NO experence with central americian dishes or products.  I have heard they have a nice local pepper [what to call a tabasco tytpe stuff].  What Else?


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's a couple of links to try out - 

http://www.eturismo.com/gtrav/costa-rica.html

http://www.strayreality.com/crabout3.htm

Congrats on the trip!  Be sure to keep 'foodie notes' to share when you return!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 12, 2004)

reputed to have the most excellent coffee


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

Costa Rica was a turtles paradise, they even have a park on the east coast for turtles. If its permitted, there may be laws, try some of the turtle eggs and soup.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2004)

have fun robt.  bring back pics of the food (and local scenery   ) if you can...   btw, be on the lookout for some of the most beautiful wildlife, parrots and such, anywhere around, or so i've been told...


----------



## honeybee (Nov 12, 2004)

*CostaRican food?*

I rememaber eating mock turtle soup out of a can years ago. Just open and pour so it was NOT a condensed soup. I don't remember the brand. I believe the mock turtle soup had beef in it. Does anyone have a recipe for mock turle soup?


----------



## Robt (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, I'm back.

I do appreciate all the links and help given to me here.  The food was mostly OK but not any thing to rant or rave about.  The coffee was, as expected,  exceptional.  I tried a few different blends and settled on a single bean called peaberry.  In a medium roast, it was great.  Of course I cheated because I buy it here in Seattle every time I run across it.  

I was visiting a friend so we had a French press.  None of the places I was at seemed to have this device.  Maybe thats why I enjoyed coffee at my friends and avoided it in restaurants.

They have very acceptable beers although Corona is available everywhere.

They Made a bean and rice dish that was used for both breakfast and lunch.  It was about 1/3 black[turtle] beans and 2/3 medium grain white rice without much spicing.. Actually bland. It was everywhere.

I loved the country and the people I met were great.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 3, 2004)

People thnk all Latin food is spicy, when actually it's not - especially the Central American countries.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Robt, thanks for your report.  Glad to hear the coffee was good!


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 3, 2004)

Robt,
I lived in Costa Rica with a host family for 1 month.  It seemed that everything was rice and beans.  Whatever dish you ordered it always came with that same rice and bean dish.  After watching my host mother cook I became hesitant on eating a lot of beef.  I noticed that when they cook (at least my family) she would fix a big pot of food for dinner and then leave it out on the stove.  It was left out until it was finished no matter how long it was.  

ps. Did you try their pineapple.  Wow    I would go down to the local market each day on the way back from school and get some.  It is so much different than the ones you get here in the states.


----------

